
How to kill zombie instances and lower your AWS bill - EmilieCJ
http://blog.launchdarkly.com/zombies-eating-your-aws-bill/
======
dozzie
Having instances that are running wrong version of code is a symptom of
brittle administration process. You should not put a bandaid, but develop a
process that can't go awry (which probably means you need a seasoned sysadmin
to help you with that).

------
drichelson
Great idea!

